# Laser Lithotripsy



## wreathmaker1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Is the laser fiber bundled into the procedure charge for both ureter and bladder lithotripsy or can it be charged separately?


----------



## dreyes (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes it is global bundled into the procedure. Hope this helps.


----------

